# A History Lesson



## jlg2x (Mar 18, 2009)

I stumbled across this old movie the other day and thought it was really interesting. The first part gives a little history of the alphabet. The rest is a brief history of writing instruments, and then it goes into how a fountain pen works. It's a good lesson for a newbie, like myself. So grab some popcorn and a cold drink and enjoy. It's about 22 minutes long.

http://www.archive.org/details/TwentySi1947


----------



## fiferb (Mar 18, 2009)

That was interesting. Kind of like watching the TCM channel.


----------



## Dario (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## altaciii (Mar 18, 2009)

pretty cool.  Thanks, it was nice.


----------



## BobBurt (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks, Great video. I just charged up one of my FPs from a swap, that will become my user for a while.


----------

